# 3 way travelers



## GregTheGreat (Sep 10, 2009)

Does it matter if travelers criss cross/splice into opposite traveler....lighting in between three way switches using same colored travelers...I was told it doesn't matter


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It doesn't matter.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It doesn't matter.


I second that.

That's probably about as much elaboration as this thread needs, too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I second that.
> 
> That's probably about as much elaboration as this thread needs, too.


Now to stretch this thread to 14 pages.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Now to stretch this thread to 14 pages.


Okay.

Obama and Romney both suck.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Okay.
> 
> Obama and Romney both suck.


Maybe ,but one sucks way more that the other....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Is the union good ??


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

So what church do y'all go to?


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Church?

Whichever ones need work done.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Can I du dis?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

GregTheGreat said:


> Does it matter if travelers criss cross/splice into opposite traveler....lighting in between three way switches using same colored travelers...I was told it doesn't matter


So that you totally understand what is going on, draw it out on paper and you will see.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Now to stretch this thread to *14 pages*.


...do both travelers count as current carrying conductors?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Maybe ,but one sucks way more that the other....:whistling2::laughing:


lets not get into attacking Romney, just let the best man win.:laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Obama and Romney both suck.


You are supposed to write that as 0bama and Rmoney.



ohiosparky99 said:


> Is the union good ??


Yes.



B W E said:


> So what church do y'all go to?


Actually I started my own church. The Church of Considerate Hedonism. 
Do whatever makes you feel good without harming anyone else.



sparky970 said:


> Can I du dis?


Yes, but by code you need to use a dingus with that.



360max said:


> lets not get into attacking Romney, just let the best man win.


Yeah, it is pretty obvious that the best man already has the job.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

360max said:


> ...do both travelers count as current carrying conductors?


It depends upon whether you have the switch right side up or upside down.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Romney voters sign their checks on the front.
Obama voters sign their checks on the back.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Maybe ,but one sucks way more that the other....:whistling2::laughing:


That's just the problem, isn't it? If you think voting for the lesser of two evils is a good plan, you're nuts.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

wendon said:


> Romney voters sign their checks on the front.
> Obama voters sign their checks on the back.


Romney and Obama voters perpetuate everything that's wrong with this country.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Romney and Obama voters perpetuate everything that's wrong with this country.


Voting perpetuates everything that is right with this country.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

eejack said:


> Voting perpetuates everything that is right with this country.


Oh, I see the problem. You must be under the delusion that your vote actually counts for something.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Peter D said:


> Oh, I see the problem. You must be under the delusion that your vote actually counts for something.


You get to do three things in this fine country. Vote, pay taxes and serve on a jury. I do all three with great vigor, thank you very much.

My vote counts for exactly one vote. Sometimes, when the republicans haven't completely bought or corrupted the system, my vote actually does count as a vote.

But even when the system completely breaks down my vote still entitles me to engage in the process, and it gives my opinion validity. Too many people don't bother to vote, yet they still complain about the things around them. My response to them is always the same, shut up and vote.

No vote, no right to complain.

You can tell I am really popular at dinner parties...


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

eejack said:


> You get to do three things in this fine country. Vote, pay taxes and serve on a jury. I do all three with great vigor, thank you very much.
> 
> My vote counts for exactly one vote. Sometimes, when the republicans haven't completely bought or corrupted the system, my vote actually does count as a vote.
> 
> ...


I agree that voting is an honorable thing to do, and is a right which should be exercised to its fullest extent.

Of course it's irrelevant when you live in a country corrupted to the core like ours. Our elections are a sham.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

America's government is rotten to the core for one simple reason. Us. As long as people only vote for selfish reasons then there will be politicians who will lie to every special interest to get in. As long as everyone gets what they want , the politicians can do anything they want. A lot of people are going to have to get screwed somehow for this country to get on track, no way around it.


----------

